# Snap7 und TIA-Portal - optimierte DBs



## AlexTh (23 Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass man bei der Verwendung von Snap7 in Verbindung mit dem TIA-Portal die Einstellung für PUT/GET erlauben muss und dass die DBs nicht optimiert sein dürfen.

Gilt die Einstellung für die DBs generell im gesamten Projekt oder betrifft es nur den DB auf den man zugreifen möchte?
Ich hatte es an einer Anlage getestet und einen DB angelegt, doch leider kriege ich keine Daten, daher war meine Vermutung, dass es eventuell für alle DBs gelten muss?

Grüße


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2022)

Nicht Optimiert muß nur der DB sein, auf den du mit Snap7 zugreifen willst. Der Haken bei Put/Get gilt ohnehin für alles, aber es macht mit Snap7 eben nur Sinn, auf nicht optimierte Db zuzugreifen.


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2022)

Keine Erfahrung mit SNAP7, aber ich vermute dass nicht-optimiert gellt nur für die DBs die man zugreifen will.
Mit welche TIA Version ist das S7 Programm erstellt ?
In TIA V17 ist eine neue Security Funktion eingefügt. Es bedeutet mann muss mit Zertifikate arbeiten, auch für nicht-optimierte Bausteinen. Oder man schaltet diese neue Feature komplett ab.


----------



## Tschoke (23 Mai 2022)

Um auf optimierte Daten in einer SPS zuzugreifen wird ein anderes Protokoll verwendet, das meines Wissens nicht in Snap7 implementiert ist.
(AGLink kann das zum Beispiel)
Deshalb muss der DB nicht optimiert (Address basiert) eingestellt werden (und Put/Get aktiviert werden).
Aber wenn gemischt (mit optimierten und nicht optimierten Bausteinen) in einem SPS-Programm gearbeitet wird, ist damit zu rechnen, dass die Zykluszeit nach oben geht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Deshalb muss der DB nicht optimiert (Address basiert) eingestellt werden (und Put/Get aktiviert werden).
> Aber wenn gemischt (mit optimierten und nicht optimierten Bausteinen) in einem SPS-Programm gearbeitet wird, ist damit zu rechnen, dass die Zykluszeit nach oben geht.


Da mit erlaubtem Put/Get auf Merker oder auch auf Daten aus dem Prozessabbild der Ein- und Ausgänge zugegriffen werden kann: Geht hier die Zykluszeit auch nach oben wenn ich im Programm Daten aus diesem Bereich verwende?


----------



## AlexTh (24 Mai 2022)

Ich meine ältere TIA-Versionen - V14, V15 und V15.1.
Die Zykluszeit ist bei den betroffenen Anlagen nicht relevant, da es in Kombination mit menschlichem Handeln steht und der Mensch immer das langsamste Glied bleibt.


----------



## Tschoke (24 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da mit erlaubtem Put/Get auf Merker oder auch auf Daten aus dem Prozessabbild der Ein- und Ausgänge zugegriffen werden kann: Geht hier die Zykluszeit auch nach oben wenn ich im Programm Daten aus diesem Bereich verwende?


Ich habe mich vielleicht undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass allein das aktivieren von PUT/GET die Zykluszeit erhöht.
Die Kommunikationslast Insgesamt erhöht die Zykluszeit, was sich aber (kommt natürlich auf die Daten-Menge an) nicht so stark auswirkt.
Ich habe eigentlich das gemeint:






						TIA - 1500 - optimierter Bausteinzugriff - Sinn/Unsinn ?
					

Moin. Kurze Frage an alle, die damit Erfahrungen haben:  Inwiefern hängt die Verwendung vom "optimierten Bausteinzugriff" unter TIA mit der Zykluszeit zusammen ? Ich lese bisher immer nur von "verbesserter Performance" aber spielt es für die Zykluszeit auch eine Rolle oder nur für die Größe des...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> In TIA V17 ist eine neue Security Funktion eingefügt. Es bedeutet mann muss mit Zertifikate arbeiten, auch für nicht-optimierte Bausteinen. Oder man schaltet diese neue Feature komplett ab.


Diese neue Security Funktion ist bei Default gewählt !
Du muss es selber Deaktivieren. Hast du das gecheckt bzw. gemacht ?





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich das gemeint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind Merker denn "optimiert" oder "nicht optimiert"? Weil auf Merker lässt sich über Put/Get klassisch zugreifen, dann könnte man sich ja die "Verlangsamung" durch Mischung von "nicht optimiert" und "optimiert" ersparen. Bei mir ist übrigens immer alles optimal, und nicht nur optimiert.


----------



## Tschoke (30 Mai 2022)

Gute Frage. Hab dazu das gefunden:



Quelle: 
Programmierleitfaden für S7-1200/1500


----------



## MFreiberger (30 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist übrigens immer alles optimal, und nicht nur optimiert.


Ein gesundes Selbstvertrauen hat der Mann


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ein gesundes Selbstvertrauen hat der Mann


Optimal heist, es wird nicht besser.


----------

